# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Oil still tacky

## BinkDIY

Thanks to Blocker i got rid of the markings on my timber. i have since oiled the deck with Intergrain Natural oil. it has been just under 48 hours since the 2nd coat and it is still abit tacky. The tin says after 12hours you can walk on it and full curing is 7 days. should i be worried that it is still abit tacky?? One of my mates has suggested warm soapy water then hose off, as i didnt wipe the excess off?? any advice appreciated. 
Cheers
Nathan

----------


## Larry McCully

Some oils do take a little longer to dry up. Give it a couple of days then see how it is. Dont use water , let it do it naturally.

----------


## BinkDIY

Thanks Larry, i will do that as this morning it is a little less tacky then last night.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Bink......On the tin of Intergrain Natural Oil it says the following:  Allow the first coat to dry for 4 hours. Apply the second coat and wipe off excess oil after 15-30 minutes. Do not allow the second coat to become tacky before wiping off excess. 
Did you actually read the instructions?

----------


## UteMad

Feast says a similar thing .. Had the rep out and asked for a demo .. He declined .. He just replied that they put that stuff on there to cover themselves like letting the deck weather.. Its to protect them from consumers who cant tell when the deck is ready to oil so they say to leave it .. 
We never back rub a deck after and hour and do heaps .. How you spose to walk back out over the deck to rub off the excess when its still wet to tacky without leaving foot marks all over it?? 
Its all down initial quantity control and monitoring absorbsion when you apply the coat 
cheers utemad

----------


## BinkDIY

well thanks to Utemads cleaning solution i ended up getting rid of the oil i had put on. On saturday i applied the oil as per instructions and as of this morning it is a little tacky under foot but dosnt leave foot prints so i think it is all sweet and just need to leave it for a few more days as it says 7 days full cure. Thanks to Utemad for his assistance in all this.  :2thumbsup:  
on another note my cousin stained his deck but did not like how it came up. and as he used domed nails he couldnt sand it so he used utemads cleaning solution which surprisingly took a fair bit of the stain off. he has since used the intergrain oil and it has come up a treat.

----------


## BinkDIY

In case anyone has the same experience with the tackiness i just got this reply from Intergrain. "It is not uncommon for a decking oil to remain tacky for some days after coating,this will depend on the porosity of the timber,the amount of oil applied and weather conditions.The oils do contain driers and the coating will dry."   the weather up here has been very humid so i think that is my problem.

----------


## dcwalker

BinkDIY 
Mate, rub the oil in! Just like it says on the tin, just like SilentButDeadly said, wipe up the excess oil before it becomes tacky! 
The stuff you're using is a natural penetrating oil made from gum turpentine and tung oil and it penetrates deep into the timber rather than forming a film on top. If you don't cloth in the excess it'll stay tacky and collect dirt and insects. 
This is deck building, not rocket science, just follow the directions on the tin. 
Damien

----------


## BinkDIY

thanks Damien, I did wipe the excess off this time as per the instructions. thats why im alittle miffed as to why its till a bit tacky. are you saying even after 5 days that i can still rub it in?? what would you suggest with? Thanks appredciate it

----------


## dcwalker

All you need is a clean cloth. Cheesecloth is perfect.  
As the oil has been down for a few days now it'll probably need a bit of elbow grease but you simply rub the surface until it's dry. 
If you have a very large surface to work on then try a couple of towels, one under each foot, and do a soft-shoe-shuffle. Seriously, it works really well. 
If all this proves too difficult because the oil on the surface is too thick and too sticky then you need to wash some of it off. Try a weak soapy water solution - wash, let dry, then cloth in any remaining oil. Don't use a strong soap solution and don't use bleach as you'll remove too much of the oil and will have to start again.

----------


## RadLegend

Hi, 
I've got the same problem with Intergrain UltraDeck. I applied the first coat on Monday this week and the second coat the next day. It's now Friday and it's still tacky. Should I try to wipe off some of the oil or leave it to dry out? 
Thanks

----------

